# broken heart?



## DonnaL (Apr 10, 2007)

My husband , the person who I have loved for 23 yrs , tells me he is not happy and doesnt feel he loves me.He is being treated by gp for depression and seeing a councellor. He doesnt want to leave me and our four children he '' just needs to work through it''.He feels ''emotionless" He is not totally miserable, we still are close and still have sex, hi libido has been effected by the anti depressants and the depression but he still wants me.I have gained a lot of weight since our marriage and feel unattractive and this has made me feel at times very alone ,unwanted and now unloved.Has anyone been through a similiar thing with a loved one and had them realise that they do still love you?


----------

